# AntivirusXP 2008, Malware 2008



## mezzogirl (May 25, 2008)

Hi, I've never posted in this forum before, but I was wondering if anyone has every heard of AntivirusXP 2008 or Malware 2008. I know it is an annoying virus, because I have both on my computer. I am desperate to get rid of it. I have tried everything! I even have Spysweeper quarantine the files everyday when I boot up, but they come right back!! I'm about to throw my computer out in the front yard. Help!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mezzogirl said:


> Hi, I've never posted in this forum before, but I was wondering if anyone has every heard of AntivirusXP 2008 or Malware 2008. I know it is an annoying virus, because I have both on my computer. I am desperate to get rid of it. I have tried everything! I even have Spysweeper quarantine the files everyday when I boot up, but they come right back!! I'm about to throw my computer out in the front yard. Help!


What antiviris software are you using? Do you know if it has a malware shield, and whether it's active?


----------



## mezzogirl (May 25, 2008)

I have Webroot SpySweeper and Trend Micro. I'm not sure if it has a malware shield. How could I find out?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mezzogirl said:


> I have Webroot SpySweeper and Trend Micro.


Neither of those are antivirus software. Antivirus applications are programs like AVG Antivirus, Avast! Antivirus, Norton Antivirus, and Mcafee.


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 20, 2006)

Mezzogirl,

Antivirus 2008 is a "malware" program which tells you you have major virus/trojan programs which it will clean if you purchase the full version for $$$. A malware program is a malicious program and you may have NO virus/trojan problem other than the Antivirus 2008 program itself.

Removal is easy if you use the right tool. The right tool is free and called Malwarebytes Anti-Malware. You can download it from the below link.

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/malwarebytes/mbam-setup.exe

You may have to run it a couple of times to completely remove Antivirus 2008.

FarmerDave


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It's a nasty, NASTY one too! I just dealt with an infection of that today. The pop-ups just keep coming, freezing the actual working window. A computer with a bad infection of Antivirus 2008 is effectively out of service, no kidding!

Adaware and Spybot S&D doesn't see it. I finally got it out with PCTools' Spyware Doctor. The commercial version is about $30, but Google offers it along with it's free Google pack. You can select only the items(s) in the pack that you need. In other words, you can uncheck everything except Spyware Doctor if you wish.

http://www.pctools.com/spyware-doctor/google_pack/#download

Good luck!


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Thank you guys a million times! I always know I can come to HT for great direction! I was about to throw my laptop at the wall! It appears to be cured for this go round anyhow.

mamagoose


----------

